# Mini Transmisor de FM - Algunas Dudas



## Fulgore1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad, que tal? A continuación les presento el siguiente circuito:

​
R1 = 1K 1/4W
R2 = 1,8K 1/4W
R3 = 10K 1/4W
R4 = 2,7K 1/4 W
R5 = 1,5M 1/4 W
R6 = 82K 1/4 W
R7 = 47K 1/4 W
R8 = 22K 1/4 W
R9 = 100 Ohms 1/4 W
C1 = 100nF cerámico
C2 = 1uF electrolitico 63V
C3 = 4,7nF cerámico
C4 = 10 nF cerámico
C5 y C10 = 56pf cerámico
C6 = 10uF electrolitico 35V
C7 = 8,2pf cerámico
C8 = 18pf cerámico
C9 = 7 - 35pf trimer
C11 = 1nF cerámico.
[highlight]JAF 1 = Bobina con inductancia de 1uH[/highlight]
[highlight]DV1 = Varicap BB122[/highlight]
TR1 = 2N2222
IC1 = TL081 o LF351
MIC = Micrófono electret miniatura de tres terminales

Mientras analizaba el circuito me surgieron algunas dudas que detallo a continuación:

1) En la lista de componentes se encuentra resaltado el diodo Varicap BB122. En lugar de dicho diodo, ¿podría emplear el diodo Varicap BB105, BB105A, BB105B, BB105G o BB106?¿De que manera afectaría al circuito?

2) En la lista de componentes se encuentra resaltada la bobina de choque de 1uH. ¿Por que este circuito no utiliza una bobina con núcleo de aire como la gran mayoría?¿Es por el tipo de modulación empleada?

3) ¿Por que la salida de antena se hace en dos puntos si la conexión de ambos puntos es la misma?

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## asterión (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola amigo, te brindo mis humildes opiniones:

1. En lo que respecta a los diodos varicaps no hay mucha ciencia, la mayoria tienen un rango parecido de capacitancia de acuerdo a la tension que se les aplique, yo he reemplazado antes el BB122 por el BB105 y no he tenido problemas. Para estar mas seguro revisa esta imagen:
http://asterion.almadark.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/tablavaricaps.jpg
en la tabla no sale el BB122 pero sera cosa que busques su datasheet y podras comparar para cambiarlo.
2. Un choque de RF no es igual que un inductor para el circuito tanque, aqui que me ayuden los que saben pero no veo por donde se puede estar produciendo la oscilacion... si ese choque fuera el inductor seria de valor muy alto como para emitir en FM, no querra decir 1nH? bueno que sera...
3. En lo de la antena a mi me parece que hubiera un error, no le encuentro otra explicacion.

Saludos


----------



## exetv (Feb 9, 2010)

hola amigos, el choque es para que no valla rf a la fuente segun entiendo, es de 1uhy se construye bobinando 35 vueltas  de alambre de 0.1mm de diametro sobre una resistencia de 100 kohms 1/2 watts, la bobina esta impresa en la placa? saludos


----------



## Juanch0402 (Feb 9, 2010)

muy buen circuito amigoq ue bien


----------



## Fulgore1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola amigos, muchas gracias por sus respuestas. 

*a573r10n*:
Gracias por despejar la duda respecto a los diodos, la antena y la observación acerca del inductor.

*exetv*:
Gracias por despejar la duda respecto al choque y la explicación de como construirlo.

*Juanch0402*:
Gracias!

Ahora la pregunta pendiente es: *¿en dónde se produce la oscilación?**¿Faltaría algún componente?*(inductor para el circuito tanque?)


----------



## exetv (Feb 10, 2010)

amigo fulgore 1, te vuelvo a consultar, la bobina esta impresa en el pcb?o tenes solamente ese esquema? porque podes realizarla con alambre haciendo la salida de la antena en la primera espira, conectas alimentacion ( la salida del choque jaf 1 ) y antena, tambien podes ponerle un capacitor para que no te quede + vcc en la antena, saludos.


----------



## asterión (Feb 10, 2010)

Asi es amigo, si puedes compartir la fuente de donde obtuviste el circuito, o si tienes el diseño de la pcb, como bien dice exetv, en ocasiones la bobina esta impresa en la pcb. En todo caso te recomiendo este Tx, esta rebueno y muy simple de construir: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/oscilador-88-108-mhz-bf961-muy-estable-14987/

Saludos


----------



## exetv (Feb 10, 2010)

hola amigos, hay como 3 formas diferentes de armar este transmisor, con bobina impresa en el pcb, con bobina de alambre, etc. yo lo arme y anda bien, yo lo hice con bobina de alamre y anda perfecto, no se cual es tu pcb o si tienes ese esquema nada mas, saludos.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola amigos, nuevamente muchas gracias por sus respuestas.
A continuación les presento el pcb del transmisor:

​


----------



## exetv (Feb 18, 2010)

amigo este no lo he armado pero conecta una antena donde dice antena y te tendria que andar, saludos


----------



## manuj (Feb 19, 2010)

He oído mucho hablar de hacer las bobinas en el impreso, como haceis eso? es decir, en que fórmulas os apoyais para realizar dicha tarea? es que intentando hacer mi primer transmisor el fallo creo que lo tuve en la bobina que no me salió como debiera, y me decidí a investigar esta técnica que comentais y veo que todo el mundo sabe pero no encuentro ningún sitio que me diga como hacerla...
Por otro lado, todos los transmisores llevan el micro electret, pero si quiero quitarselo y poner en lugar una entrada de audio estereo para conectarle por ejemplo un ipod? como afectaría esto?

Un saludo y espero que no moleste mi intromisión


----------



## exetv (Feb 19, 2010)

hola amigo manuj, para eso estamos, para ayudarnos, para tener señal estereo necesitas un codificador estereo, es otro circuito que se conecta en la entrada del transmisor y vos conectas ahi el ipod, este circuito impreso que muestra el amigo fulgore 1 la verdad no lo arme, arme uno igual con los mismos componentes y el mismo circuito tal cual solo que la bobina era construida con alambre y anda exelente,y para usar con un ipod debes sacarle obviamente la capsula electret y ponerle 2 resistencias mas,con mas tiempo mas tarde te subo el esquema para que lo hagas, saludos.


----------



## superpower (Feb 19, 2010)

Amigos este mini transmisor tiene ;gracias a su microfono electret y al amplificador operacional una exelente sensibilidad y nitidez,tal cual está.
Ahora si lo quieren utilizar para musica hay que conectar directamente a C1 y disminuir el valor de la resistencia R5 al mismo valor de R3 si quieren tener 1:1.
De lo contrario si conectan una fuente (por ej un Ipod) les va a distorsionar el sonido 
hablando en terminos basicos.
yo lo hice hace mas de 20 años y andaba bien ,el detalle que variaba de frecuencia al pasar las horas.
Pero fue una experiencia interesante.
Espero les sirva este comentario.
Saludos.


----------



## manuj (Feb 20, 2010)

Gracias por su respuesta, pero como puedo hacer bobinas en circuito impreso? que técnicas hay para plasmar una bobina en un circuito impreso a base de espirales? es la otra duda que llevo teniendo desde hace mucho tiempo y de la que no consigo encontrar información ni de mis profesores de electrónica...
Con respecto a meterle audio, entonces se podría prescindir del codificador de stereo no? porque he visto montajes un tanto engorrosos con varios operacionales y la verdad quería algo mas sencillo, aunque claro, tambien pensaba que no iba a ser diferente el tener un microfono a conectar un cable jack con audio...en un post leí que había que quitar el condensador de polarización y listo...lo probé y nada de nada...para armar mi primer transmisor y funcione creo que mis puntos flacos son esos...la entrada de audio (que quizas me fui a otro nivel..tniendo que haber empezado por el electret...) y la bobina... Un saludo y muchas gracias por compartir saberes...


----------



## superpower (Feb 20, 2010)

manuj: mi consejo es que primero,construyas el minitransmisor tal como viene en el esquema e impreso.
porque?:de este modo te asegurás de que el circuito funciona ,es decir:vas a aprender el funcionamiento del mismo ,sus cualidades y desventajas.
En caso de que no anda a la primera :revisas todo el circuito soldaduras montaje de componentes etc.
Una vez que funciona, y, yá " conociéndolo" ,vas a tener más confianza como para poder
reformarlo para tus gustos personales.
y no es necesario conectarle un codificador estereo, eso dejalo para cuando adquieras un poquito mas de experiencia y con transmisores mas elaborados.
con respecto a bobinas impresas es más complejo hay que calcularlas,pero no imposible.
existen diversos simuladores de circuitos, incluso versiones gratuitas,busca en el foro y seguro vas a encontrar lo que necesitas.
Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Feb 20, 2010)

hola amigos, claro el transmisor funcioona perfectamente sin el codificadoe, lo unico sale mono pero para empezar te sirve, saludos


----------



## electrodan (Feb 20, 2010)

manuj dijo:


> Gracias por su respuesta, pero como puedo hacer bobinas en circuito impreso? que técnicas hay para plasmar una bobina en un circuito impreso a base de espirales?.



Los inductores integrados en el PCB son simplemente una pista circular que se diseña junto con las otras pistas del circuito. En cuanto a los cálculos no te puedo ayudar, pues no los conozco, pero de seguro usando el Buscador de Foros de Electrónica encuentres información interesante.


----------



## manuj (Feb 21, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Los inductores integrados en el PCB son simplemente una pista circular que se diseña junto con las otras pistas del circuito. En cuanto a los cálculos no te puedo ayudar, pues no los conozco, pero de seguro usando el Buscador de Foros de Electrónica encuentres información interesante.



Ya lo se, busqué en el foro y lo único que comentaban era lo que se ha comentado ya aquí, se menciona la existencia y ya está, lo que busco digamos que son las matemáticas o la física, como quieran llamarlo, para realizar las espirales, digamos que busco el ancho de la pista, el número de espirales, la separación entre pistas, etc. 
Leí que el "eagle" realizaba dichos cálculos pero me lo descargué y la verdad que era más complejo de lo que a priori esperaba y debido a la falta de tiempo de la que dispongo no profundicé. Los programas que mas o menos manejo son pcbwizard y algo el pspice de ORCAD, el primero para elaborar pcb y el otro para análisis de circuitos. En ninguno he visto esta opción de hacer bobinas en el impreso.
Y como ya os dije, esta opción la he buscado por internet, en los foros lo mencionan pero se van por las ramas cuando la cosa se pone interesante. He preguntado a ingenieros industriales (pero con la rama de electrónica) profesores míos y ni siquiera habían oído hablar de la técnica. Es decir, vaya donde vaya, me encuentro en un callejón sin salida.
Dicho esto sería interesante un manual del citado programa eagle o de otro cualquiera sobre como emplear esta técnica, si no es mucho pedir claro. Quizás habra un post solo dedicado a esta técnica para no desvariar demasiado este post no?? jejeje

Con respecto a la entrada de audio que comentabamos, el ponerle una entrada mono me conforma por ahora. Asíque si alguien es tan amable de hacer un boceto aunque sea en paint de como sustituir el electret por el cable jack mono...le estaría eternamente agradecido...

Un saludo y perdonen por este rollo tan largo que les acabo de meter...


----------



## superpower (Feb 21, 2010)

manuj: ya te comente como reformarlo lee bien mi respuesta.
De todos modos te subo el esquema.
si no entendes algo preguntá.
Saludos.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola amigos, muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Que bueno saber que el circuito resulta útil.

*manuj*: no es ninguna intromisión ni molestia. Bienvenido al tema y éxitos en las modificaciones que realices. Si observas la "Disposición de componentes" verás que no existe una bobina de alambre. En teoría la bobina se encuentra en el circuito impreso (ver "Circuito Impreso", izquierda de "Disposición de componentes").
Lamentablemente en la vista "Disposición de componentes", los componentes no se encuentran rotulados.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelm203 (May 19, 2010)

una pregunta ¿cual es el alcance de ese transmisor? ¿ el rango de frecuencia  es entre 88 y 100 mhz ? 
 ya le eche el ojo jajaja


----------



## Fulgore1 (May 25, 2010)

*miguelm203*: el Mini Transmisor de FM presentado opera en la banda de FM Comercial 88-108Mhz. El alcance, teóricamente es de 50 a 100mts, dependiendo de los obstáculos que se encuentren entre el transmisor y el receptor.

Saludos.


----------



## mandrake0000 (Oct 21, 2012)

buenas noches a todos, manuj aca te envio un link que te puede ser de utilidad para crear/ calcular bobinados en impresos entre otras cosas http://www.biagiobarberino.it/bobine.htm

saludos



manuj dijo:


> He oído mucho hablar de hacer las bobinas en el impreso, como haceis eso? es decir, en que fórmulas os apoyais para realizar dicha tarea? es que intentando hacer mi primer transmisor el fallo creo que lo tuve en la bobina que no me salió como debiera, y me decidí a investigar esta técnica que comentais y veo que todo el mundo sabe pero no encuentro ningún sitio que me diga como hacerla...
> Por otro lado, todos los transmisores llevan el micro electret, pero si quiero quitarselo y poner en lugar una entrada de audio estereo para conectarle por ejemplo un ipod? como afectaría esto?
> 
> Un saludo y espero que no moleste mi intromisión


----------

